# Connection Thunderbolt vers HDMI



## flippy (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous. Je dois connecter une Télé Sony SmartTV à mon iMac de 2011 équipé d'un port Thunderbolt. J'ai déjà un câble HDMI à ma disposition. Quel serait le meilleur adaptateur pour passer de ma prise Thunderbolt vers mon câble HDMI ? Merci pour vos pistes...


----------



## flippy (24 Août 2014)

Face à votre perplexité (évidemment qu'il me faut un adaptateur MiniDisplayPort vers HDMI) mais ma question était plutôt : (je ne sais pas si Apple en a un) quelle autre marque serait fiable ?


----------

